# Recommendation for Keith Michaels/Highway Insurance



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Folks always go on about getting the best or cheapest deal for their Skyline or R35, but it is not all about the cheapest, it should also be about the best in terms of what happens after an accident. I’ve heard tales of folks going for the cheapest insurance only to find out that after an accident the problems start.

So here is my experience .....

I have the R33 GTR insured through broker Keith Michaels with Highway Insurance. Not the cheapest each year but within £10 or so of the cheapest quotes, so I have renewed with them for 3 years now. 

I had an accident late July and I have nothing but high praise for both Keith Michaels for the initial contact to report the accident, and Highway Insurance for the subsequent handling of the claim. No issues at all, in fact after the initial reporting I did not need to contact Keith Michaels again. 

Highway allowed me to go to my preferred body shop no questions asked, the excellent Kennedy Coachworks in Blantyre. Highway’s assessor agreed with their quotes and allowed the work to go ahead. Actually the only issue was with Nissan and the long delay in getting parts, but today I collected the car and she looks great.

So a strong recommendation for Keith Michaels, Highway Insurance and of course Kennedy Coachworks :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

ITSt said:


> Folks always go on about getting the best or cheapest deal for their Skyline or R35, but it is not all about the cheapest, it should also be about the best in terms of what happens after an accident. I’ve heard tales of folks going for the cheapest insurance only to find out that after an accident the problems start.
> 
> So here is my experience .....
> 
> ...


We also have a Scheme with Highway for modified and performance vehicles. They were actually bought out by LV insurance a few years and the service they offer is top notch. The cover is excellent as well.

We know Gary at Keith Michaels through the Subaru Scene as well and he is a Top Guy.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

I was always with Highway through my VW modding days, and loved them. They were great. The brokers I used were HIC to begin with, and then Brentacre. Brentacre said Highway wouldn't touch the Skyline so I'm interested to know if they were lying - i.e. whether it was Highway or actually Brentacre that wouldn't touch the Skyline.

Another thing that happened to me was that I originally got a quote for the Skyline from A-Plan, but then once I'd bought the car, they decided my stage 1 GTR was somehow "too modified". I'm willing to pay (slightly) over the odds for the knowledge that I can call up with over 200bhp more, and many extra mods, and still have cover, and this is what I believe I have found with Sky (tried and tested in fact).

Neil - with your Highway policy, would the above be OK? Are there any limits/restrictions? Very interested in going back to Highway if it's possible and there are no catches.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

gtr_vspec said:


> Neil - with your Highway policy, would the above be OK? Are there any limits/restrictions? Very interested in going back to Highway if it's possible and there are no catches.


Hi

Every Broker will have different schemes with the insurers as we all target different vehicles. For example Brentacre can quote drivers under 21 whereas we dont. So on the reverse there will be vehicle models that we quote that Brentacre dont and vice-versa.

We actually have 4 underwriters that quote Skylines so have quite a bit of choice when it comes to prices.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

ITSt said:


> So a strong recommendation for Keith Michaels, Highway Insurance and of course Kennedy Coachworks :thumbsup:


Hi ITSt, 

I know I'm a bit late picking this up but thanks for your kind words, I'm glad you're happy with ours and Highway's service. 

It's good to hear you're back on the road again too! 

Be safe, 

Matt


----------

